# Newbie to IG



## Veleno13

So I play tau have been for a long time. not really into the new tau that are coming out and kinda want to either start a Death Korps of Kreig list or an Elysian Drop troops list. 

If anyone can, I'd appreciate some help with both list and suggestions on what to get for an IG army.


----------



## Serpion5

Your priorities for IG depend on what kind of list you want. Heavy on the big guns or heavy on the numbers? 

If you want an elite mechanized force, a few veteran squads in Chimeras or Valkyries is the go, flyers especially if you decide to go Elysian. 

Or if you like the idea of massed infantry, start building platoons. 

Either way, just remember not to overdo it. Both list options give you the choice of a lot of heavy weapon fire and the ability to throw a lot of blast templates down. Just keep in mind this is not always fun to play as or against.


----------



## Brother Cato

Speaking from experience, unless you're going full on Infantry watch what you spend on Infantry Platoons. Infantry Platoons are going to be your bread & butter in most lists, but they absolutely soak up points. Before long, an Autocannon here and a Commissar there could tab you to be more expensive than a Land Raider.

On that same note, in 90% of lists you'll want a Company Command Squad for Orders, Company Command Advisors and Leadership Bubble. Just (again), be careful of how much you spend on them.

On another note, they've changed how Bullgryn Slabshields work in Errata. Not that important a tip unless you plan on taking them I know, but worth pointing out GW messing with perfectly good wargear.


----------



## Nacho libre

What you need is plenty of dakka and plenty of bodies to soak up hits.


----------



## Iraqiel

My project log has a good list that I've played recently which is based on Elysian style tactics, it's two or three pages from the end. No chance to write battlereports for it yet though, sorry.


----------



## Squire

I wrote a mech IG list recently using a platoon (PCS, two infantry squads) and veteran squad for troops, all in chimeras. The warlord was Pask and the rest of the army was tanks 

I like vanquishers in today's meta. Pask in a vanq (lascannon and melta sponsons) and an executioner (plasma sponsons) was my HQ. For my heavy slots another vanq and an eradictor with all heavy bolters. Then three wyverns. Wyverns and eradicators seem like great value and whatever people think of vanquishers I think they suit the meta with lots of wave serpents, knights and MCs needing to be killed.


----------

